# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch 30/4 - 1/5 - Du lich 30/4 - 1/5

## thietht

*Du lịch 30/4 - 1/5* - Nếu bạn đang lên kế hoạch cho ngày nghỉ lễ 30/4 và 1/5 sắp tới, hãy tham khảo một vài địa điểm du lịch sau đây.

*>> Tham khảo tour du lịch 30/4-1/5*

Bạn có thể vui chơi ngay trong nội thành Hà Nội với Công viên nước hồ Tây, bơi thuyền con vịt, đi thăm phố cổ Hà Nội, thưởng thức kem Tràng Tiền và kem thủy tạ, dạo chơi công viên, thăm Lăng Bác, Bảo tàng Dân tộc học, Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám, tham quan Vườn thú Hà Nội hay shopping ở những siêu thị , trung tâm thương mại lớn như Vincom, BigC, Parkson...

*>> Tham khảo địa điểm đi chơi ở Hà Nội*

*Nếu muốn đi xa hơn, bạn có thể lựa chọn một vài địa điểm du lịch dưới đây:*

*Tam Đảo*


Khu du lịch Tam Đảo thuộc thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, cách Hà Nội 86 km. Khí hậu ở đây rất độc đáo, bốn mùa trong ngày; khung cảnh thơ mộng, hùng vĩ. Mùa du lịch đẹp nhất trong năm ở Tam Đảo là vào mùa hè.

Nếu thích mạo hiểm, bạn có thể đi xa chút nữa tới đỉnh Rùng Rình. Ở đây cây cối, núi non đẹp như trong cổ tích, có nhiều cây to mấy người ôm phủ đầy hoa phong lan, tiếng chim hót ríu rít vang động, bươm bướm bay rợp trời.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Tam Đảo*

*Sapa*


Thác Bạc (Sapa) mờ ảo trong sương


Vào dịp này, lên Sapa, bạn sẽ được hòa mình trong không khí khá dễ chịu so với cái ẩm ướt của miền Bắc hay cái nóng mướt mồ hôi của miền Nam. Ngoài vẻ đẹp như tranh của núi rừng, bạn sẽ “chết mê” với bức tranh hàng trăm loại hoa dại khoe sắc khắp các triền đồi, dốc núi

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa*

*Hạ Long*


Nằm trong danh sách 7 kỳ quan mới của thế giới, vịnh Hạ Long khiến du khách say mê với bức tranh sơn thủy hài hòa. Song đẹp nhất là phải kể đến khung cảnh những chiếc tàu như ẩn như hiện trong sương sớm trên biển, hay cảm giác thư giãn của việc thả người trên sàn tàu, ghế dài ngắm bầu trời đêm trong hương gió nồng vị biển.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hạ Long*

*Cát Bà*


Quần đảo Cát Bà quyến rũ du khách với vẻ đẹp vừa na ná vịnh Hạ Long với những dãy núi đá vôi rải rác, vừa có nét giống những bãi biển nổi tiếng của miền Bắc, cùng hệ thống động thực vật phong phú hay đơn giản là những món hải sản tươi ngon với giá thành thấp.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Cát Bà*

*Nếu thích miền Trung, bạn nên dành thời gian nghỉ dưỡng ở những địa danh nổi tiếng:*

*Huế*


Không chỉ nổi danh với cung điện của vua chúa, vùng đất kinh kỳ còn được biết đến với biển Lăng Cô hài hòa, cầu Tràng Tiền dài 12 nhịp, tiếng chuông Thiên Mụ, thôn Vĩ Dạ thơ mộng, yên bình trong thơ của thi sĩ họ Hàn, nhã nhạc cung đình hay hàng loạt các món ăn được chế tác công phu, cầu kỳ.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Huế*

*Đà Nẵng*


Được lựa chọn như lên như một thành phố trẻ cùng vẻ đẹp của vùng đất có núi, có sông, có biển, song Đà Nẵng còn hút du khách với vẻ chân thật của người dân, nét “xanh, sạch” trong các đề án du lịch cùng với mức giá khá mềm của các loại hình dịch vụ.

Đến Đà Nẵng vào dịp lễ 30/4, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những màn trình diễn pháo hoa độc đáo được tổ chức trong thời gian này

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Nẵng*

*Nha Trang, Mũi Né, Vũng Tàu*


Thác Tà Gụ thu hút du khách với hai truyền thuyết đẹp và hành trình gian khó


Còn Mũi Né là nét bình lặng của những con sóng bạc đầu.


Riêng Vũng Tàu là những bãi biển hoang sơ, ít người đến


Vẻ đẹp của các địa danh này khiến chúng luôn nằm trong top những địa danh yêu thích của du khách. Ngoài tắm biển, du khách có thể kết hợp tham quan các điểm nổi tiếng khác của từng địa danh như Vinpear Land, thác Yang Bay,  tháp Poganar, thác tà Gụ… của Nha Trang; đồi Dương, đồi cát bay, suối Hồng, Bầu Trắng, núi Tà Cú… của Mũi Né; làng chài Hàm Tiến, hòn Rơm, hòn Lao Câu, sông Cà Ty… của Phan Thiết; Hồ Mây, núi Dinh, hải đăng… Vũng Tàu.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Nha Trang , du lịch Mũi Né, du lịch Vũng Tàu*

*Đà Lạt*


Những con dốc nhỏ, mặt hồ trong, rừng thông mơ mộng, hoa có mặt khắp mọi nẻo đường, cái se lạnh của vùng cao, thành phố sương mù luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho kỳ nghỉ dưỡng của du khách miền Nam và đam mê của du khách miền Bắc. Ngoài mục tiêu nghỉ dưỡng, nơi đây cũng chào đón những du khách thích chinh phục với hàng loạt môn thể thao mạo hiểm như trượt thác, leo thác, leo núi…

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt*

*Xa hơn nữa vào khu vực miền Nam cũng có rất nhiều điểm vui chơi, nghỉ dưỡng để bạn tha hồ lựa chọn:*

*Các tỉnh miền Tây*


Rừng tràm Trà Sư (An Giang) đẹp như trong cổ tích


Hoàng hôn ở Cao Lãnh.


Nét duyên của những tà áo bà ba duyên dáng, cái chân chất của người dân, chất giọng ngọt lịm cùng nét duyên rất riêng của những khu vườn trái cây sai quả, những con kênh uốn quanh rặng dừa nước, rừng U Minh bao la, rừng tràm Trà Sư đẹp như cổ tích hay những ngôi chùa sơn son thếp vàng mang dấu ấn Khmer… thu hút du khách trong lẫn ngoài nước đến tham quan, khám phá những năm gần đây. Kết luận chung về những chuyến đi thường là thái độ thỏa mãn thấy rõ của mọi người.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch miền tây*

*Côn Đảo*


Hòa mình trong làn nước mát ở Côn Đảo.

Côn Đảo được xem là hòn đảo du lịch với những bãi tắm hoang sơ tuyệt đẹp, làn nước trong xanh mát lạnh, bãi cát dài phẳng mịn. Không khí trên đảo thật trong lành, được ví như thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng.

Côn Đảo có rừng nguyên sinh và biển được bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học, đây không chỉ là nơi nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học mà còn là nơi để các bạn đến để du lịch khám phá, với các chương trình di lịch sinh thái.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Côn Đảo*

*Phú Quốc*


Lặn ngắm san hô tại Phú Quốc mang đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm lý thú

Đẹp, hoang sơ, quyến rũ, thanh bình hay trong những món ăn, những đặc sản bình dị và dân giã như mật sim, hạt bàng khô, nước mắm nhĩ... là nét duyên khiến hòn đảo ngọc này luôn nằm trong đích đến của du khách.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc*

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp tour du lịch 30/4-1/5 được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

*Trong nước*
Hồ Chí Minh - Đà Lạt - Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá từ 2.725.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Phan Thiết - Đà Lạt (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá từ 3.268.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội – Cao Nguyên Mộc Châu – Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá Liên Hệ
Tour du lịch lễ hội pháo hoa Đà Nẵng
Hồ Chí Minh - Cà Mau - Bạc Liêu - Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 3.545.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Châu Đốc - Núi Cấm - Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.575.000 VNĐ/khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Cần Thơ - Mỹ Tho - Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.475.000 VNĐ/khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hồ Chí Minh (5 ngày 4 đêm ) - Giá 3.755.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang - Hồ Chí Minh (3 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá từ 1.399.000 VNĐ/khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Chợ nổi Cái Bè - Vĩnh Long (1 ngày) - Giá 675.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Châu Đốc - Hà Tiên - Cần Thơ - Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 2.855.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu - Hồ Chí Minh (1 ngày) - Giá 595.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hồ Chí Minh - Phan Thiết – Mũi Né - Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá từ 1.265.000 VNĐ/Khách
*Ngoài nước*
Hồ Chí Minh - Campuchia (SIEM RIEP – PHNOM PENH - ANGKOR)- Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 3.675.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Thái Lan ( BANGKOK - PATTAYA ) - Hà Nội (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 10.689.000 VNĐ/Khách
HCM - HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND – THẪM QUYẾN (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 16.054.000 VNĐ/Khách
HCM - THÁI LAN( BANGKOK – PATTAYA- BAYOK 88 TẦNG) - HCM (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 8.715.000 VNĐ/Khách
HCM - SINGAPORE ( SENTOSA - VƯỜN CHIM JURONG – SHOPPING) - HCM(4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 10.815.000 VNĐ/khách
HCM - MALAYSIA (KUALA LUMPU - MALACCA) - HCM (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.345.000 VNĐ/khách

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*30/4-1/5: chụp ảnh "bay" hưởng nhiều dịch vụ ưu đãi tại ASEAN Resort & Spa*

*Hòa chung vào không khí sôi động dịp lễ 30/4 – 1/5, ASEAN Resort & Spa đưa ra rất nhiều dịch vụ ưu đãi, nhiều chương trình hay và hấp dẫn dành cho du khách đến nơi đây nghỉ dưỡng vào dịp lễ này.* 


Một trải nghiệm hoàn toàn mới lạ tại ASEAN Resort & Spa, đó là “Bay cùng Asean” trong Disneyland hay tới Xứ sở thần tiên cùng những nhân vật hoạt hình nổi tiếng như : Siêu nhân , Alice , … Không chỉ có được những tấm hình lưu niệm đặc biệt cùng cảm giác thú vị, mà hình ảnh của quý khách sẽ được trưng bày tại phòng truyền thống của ASEAN Resort & Spa .

Tuyệt vời hơn nữa , hình ảnh của các em bé sẽ được tham gia bộ sưu tập “Ai bay đẹp nhất” – chương trình đặc biệt trong lễ hội dành cho thiếu nhi dự kiến tổ chức vào ngày 1/6/2013 tại ASEAN Resort & Spa. Hãy để bé yêu của bạn là nhân vật tỏa sáng trong bộ sưu tập với nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn từ chương trình .


Bên cạnh chương trình chụp ảnh bay hấp dẫn, ASEAN  Resort & Spa  còn gửi du khách món quà khuyến mãi rất thú vị. Chỉ với 500.000đ bạn sẽ được hưởng các dịch vụ ưu đãi như sau:

- Miễn phí sử dụng bể bơi bốn mùa;
- Miễn phí sử dụng tổ hợp bể sục với hơn 40 bể sục các loại: bể sục thảo dược, hoa hồng, hoa cúc, hoa nhài, hoa oải hương, bể sục trà xanh, thuốc bắc, gừng, muối khoáng, lá dân gian, sục rượu vang, sục sữa, sục nóng, sục lạnh…
-  Miễn phí sử dụng phòng xông khô, xông ướt ;
-  Miễn phí sử dụng tủ loker hiện đại;
- Miễn phí sử dụng sữa tắm, khăn tắm, máy sấy tóc;
- Được ngủ qua đêm tại phòng cộng đồng của ASEAN Resort & Spa.

_Điều kiện: Quý khách có nhu cầu ở qua đêm vui lòng đăng ký trước, số lượng có hạn. Nếu ở qua đêm tại phòng cộng đồng Quý Khách phải trả thêm 10%VAT và 5 % phí phục vụ. Chương trình chỉ áp dụng vào ngày 30/04 – 01/05/2013._


Ngày nghỉ 30/4 – 1/5 tại ASEAN  Resort & Spa, bạn có thể cùng với gia đình có những khoảnh khắc thư thái tại các bể sục thảo dược, bể bơi hay vui chơi thỏa thích tại khu trượt cỏ .

Buổi tối nơi đây, không gian yên bình sâu lắng tại bể bơi ASEAN Resort & Spa tổ chức tiệc nướng BBQ với những món ăn Âu, Á hấp dẫn mà bếp trưởng dành tặng riêng cho mỗi du khách trong dịp đặc biệt này.

Đến nơi đây, Quý khách vừa có thể thưởng thức những món ăn tuyệt hảo vừa được xem những bộ phim trinh thám, phiêu lưu…trên màn hình rộng chắc hẳn sẽ để lại ấn tượng khó phai trong lòng du khách.

ASEAN Resort & Spa điểm đến lý tưởng cho bạn và gia đình trong những ngày đầu hè này. Hứa hẹn sẽ để lại trong lòng du khách những kỷ niệm không thể nào quên.


_Để đăng ký tham dự các chương trình Chụp ảnh bay và đặ phòng tại  ASEAN vào dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 – 1/5

Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ theo số ĐT: 0904 898 775 – 0936 243 000 hoặc 043 564 1287._

_Theo yeudulich_

----------


## hieunt

Những lễ hội tưng bừng, những vườn hoa nở rộ thôi thúc các ‘phượt thủ’ lên đường.

*1. Amsterdam – ngày lễ của nữ hoàng* 

  Mỗi năm và ngày 30.4, Amsterdam và rất nhiều thị trấn khác trên khắp  Hà Lan sẽ tổ chức lễ hội để tôn vinh nữ hoàng Beatrix của họ. Vào dịp  này, bạn có cơ hội tham gia vào một loạt các hoạt động thú vị như chợ  ngoài trời với giá rẻ “giật mình”, những màn biểu diễn, ca nhạc đường  phố. Tất cả đều mặc trang phục mang màu sắc đặc trưng của đất nước: màu  da cam. 



 Nếu bạn không phải con người của lễ hội, vẫn nên đến Amsterdam vào  tháng 4 vì đây là thời điểm mở cửa trở lại bảo tàng Rijks (ngày 13.4),  kỷ niệm 160 năm ngày sinh danh họa Hà Lan Van Gogh và cũng là thời điểm  mở cửa vườn hoa Hà Lan Keukenhof. 

*2. Sicily – hòn đảo nắng ấm* 
 Sicily có khí hậu ấm áp sớm hơn nhiều so với địa danh khác ở châu Âu,  vì vậy, mùa hè cũng ghé hòn đảo này sớm hơn bất cứ nơi nào trên trái  đất. Nếu bạn muốn tận hưởng ánh nắng Địa Trung Hải trong lành, hãy cân  nhắc việc đặt vé tới Sicily ngay hôm nay!



 *3. Caribe – giá rẻ* 
 Tháng 4 ở các đất nước thuộc khu vực Caribe là thời điểm những bãi  biển vắng vẻ và giá cả không còn đắt đỏ. Du khách có thể tắm trong biển  xanh Barbados, lặn biển ngắm san hô ở Belize mà chẳng còn lo thâm hụt  ngân sách cho du lịch. 



 *4. Thái Lan – tết té nước Songkran* 
 Ở Thái Lan, ngày tết thường bắt đầu từ 13 – 16.4 trên khắp đất nước  với tập tục độc đáo là té nước vào nhau. Người dân cho rằng bằng cách  này, họ sẽ rửa sạch những tội lỗi, những điều rủi ro của năm ngoái để  sẵn sàng chào đón năm mới. Với khách du lịch, đây là dịp vui, thư giãn  trên đường phố. 



 *5. Núi Alps – trượt tuyết cuối xuân* 
 Với những ai vẫn mê trượt tuyết dẫu nắng ấm đã tràn về, hãy tìm đến  đỉnh núi Alps. Tại đây, có một khu resort trượt tuyết, đảm bảo tuyết vẫn  rơi trong tháng 4 cho bạn thỏa thích vẫy vùng. 



 *6. Anh – mùa hoa nở*
 Tháng 4 ở Anh là mùa hoa nở trên khắp các cánh đồng, công viên, vườn  cảnh. Nếu bạn là người yêu thiên nhiên, thích hương thơm ngào ngạt và  ngắm những loài hoa lạ, đừng bỏ qua địa danh này trong sổ tay du lịch. 



 *7. Rome – các tàn tích lịch sử* 
 Tới Rome vào tháng 4, bạn được nhẩn nha ngắm nhìn các công trình từ  thời La Mã mà chẳng phải “chen vai thích cánh” trong đám đông như những  tháng du lịch cao điểm. 



 *8. Nhật Bản – lễ hội hoa anh đào* 



 Năm nay, thời tiết ấm áp khiến anh đào nở sớm hơn, tuy nhiên, thời  điểm lý tưởng nhất để ngắm hoa mãn khai vẫn là giữa tháng 4. Sắc hồng  phơn phớt của hoa anh đào bao phủ cả thành phố, khiến ai cũng cảm thấy  bình yên, thư thái. 

*9. Budapest – lễ hội Budapest 100* 



 Trong 2 ngày 6, 7.4 tới, hầu hết các công trình kiến trúc đủ 100 tuổi  ở Budapest sẽ mở cửa đón khách du lịch. Cùng thời điểm này, du khách có  thể tham gia liên hoan âm nhạc mùa xuân tưng bừng không thể bỏ qua. 

*10. Anh, Hy Lạp – lễ thánh St. Georges* 
 Ngày 24.3, trên nhiều thành phố ở Anh và Hy Lạp sẽ diễn ra ngày lễ  tôn vinh thánh George và đây là dịp để bạn tham gia các cuộc diễu hành  thú vị, ngắm người dân địa phương trong trang phục truyền thống, nhảy  múa và ca hát suốt ngày đêm.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Ăn chơi gì ở lễ hội pháo hoa Đà Nẵng*

*Với chủ đề Tình yêu sông Hàn, cuộc thi pháo hoa quốc tế Đà Nẵng sẽ diễn ra ngày 29 và 30/4 với sự tham gia của Nga, Italy, Nhật Bản, Mỹ và đội chủ nhà.*

*Địa điểm*



Vào hai ngày 29 và 30/4, thành phố Đà Nẵng sẽ tưng bừng trong các hoạt động lễ hội.
Như mọi năm, lễ hội pháo hoa sẽ diễn ra ở ven sông Hàn. Đây là lần thứ 6 thành phố này tổ chức cuộc thi pháo hoa lớn, thu hút đông đảo khách thập phương cả nước và quốc tế vào dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 và 1/5. Nếu định đến Đà Năng đợt này, bạn phải xác định sẽ rất đông đúc.

*Di chuyển*

Bạn có thể lưu lại Đà Nẵng trong khoảng thời gian 5 ngày, với chi phí chừng 5 - 7 triệu đồng (tùy phương tiện ôtô, tàu hỏa hay máy bay). Các hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines, Vietjetair, Jetstar đều có chuyến bay hàng ngày đến Đà Nẵng. Tuy nhiên hiện nay không còn vé giá rẻ, bạn sẽ phải mua vé khứ hồi khoảng 3,5 triệu - 4 triệu đồng. Vì thế, hãy thử xe khách giường nằm chất lượng cao. Đà Nẵng là thành phố trung tâm nối hai đầu Hà Nội và TP HCM và đều có xe giường nằm đến Đà Nẵng, giá khoảng 450.000 đồng, thời gian di chuyển 12 tiếng.

Trong thành phố, bạn có thể thuê xe máy với giá từ 70.000 đến 120.000 đồng cho mỗi xe một ngày, tùy từng loại xe để đi thăm thú các điểm quanh phố. Bạn có thể gọi một số số điện thoại sau để được tư vấn và giao xe tận nơi: Công ty Anh Tuấn: 0905708090, Xe máy Lan Hương: 0511.3984604, 01277.127.129, Công ty Thân Thiện Nhân: 84.511.3956996, 0905860960.



Trong khuôn khổ lễ hội pháo hoa, nhiều hoạt động phụ trợ khác cũng được diễn ra như: Liên hoan giao lưu ẩm thực, trang trí ánh sáng nghệ thuật, diễu hành thuyền hoa, trình diễn và tổ chức các hoạt động thể thao biển, các chương trình ca nhạc và thời trang, trưng bày ảnh đẹp Đà Nẵng, ngày hội đọc sách, diễu hành thuyền hoa, hoa đăng trên sông Hàn, biểu diễn âm nhạc đường phố, biểu diễn nghệ thuật phục vụ khách du lịch…
*Ăn chơi*

Đà Nẵng có rất nhiều điểm đến cho bạn khám phá. Với bãi biển trải dài gần 40 km, kéo dài từ chân núi Sơn Trà đến Cửa Đại (Hội An), bạn có thể chọn bất cứ bãi tắm nào để ào xuống với biển. Không khí thành phố dễ chịu, mát mẻ quanh năm với nhiều ngày nắng giúp bạn có được những ngày nghỉ thoải mái nhất.

Ngũ Hành Sơn, một trong những điểm đến không thể bỏ qua, nằm cách thành phố khoảng 7 km, là điểm đến cho những người hành hương lễ phật. Dưới chân núi Ngũ hành là Non Nước, nơi chuyên bán các mặt hàng được làm bằng đá, từ những bức tượng Phật cho đến những chiếc vòng đeo tay xinh xắn.

Bà Nà, điểm đến dành cho những người muốn tránh nắng, nơi vẫn còn nhiều dấu tích của các biệt thự Pháp mang nhiều nét cổ kính. Bà Nà đã có cáp treo, giúp bạn đỡ vất vả khi leo lên đây bằng ôtô hoặc xe máy.



Thú vị cùng cung đèo Hải Vân.



Non Nước - Ngũ Hành Sơn là một trong những nơi bạn không nên bỏ qua.
Bán đảo Sơn Trà, một địa chỉ khác của Đà Nẵng, nơi bạn có thể tìm được những nhà nghỉ yên tĩnh, phong cách và thư thái vì không gian thoáng đãng.

Hội An - thành phố di sản nằm cách Đà Nẵng hơn 30 km theo dọc đường biển, là một địa chỉ bạn không nên bỏ qua khi có thời gian ở Đà Nẵng từ 2 ngày trở lên. Bạn có thể đi Hội An buổi sáng và quay lại Đà Nẵng vào chiều tối hoặc ngủ ở Hội An một đêm để xem lễ hội hoa đăng vào rằm và mùng 1 hằng tháng.

Biển Lăng Cô, thuộc địa phận Thừa Thiên Huế, nhưng chỉ cách TP Đà Nẵng khoảng 30 km. Nếu đã quá quen thuộc với Đà Nẵng, bạn có thể trải nghiệm cảm giác mới bằng việc thuê xe máy, phóng lên đèo Hải Vân và nghỉ một đêm ở Lăng Cô trước khi về lại Đà Nẵng xem pháo hoa. Còn nếu bạn đi ôtô, qua hầm Hải Vân sẽ nhanh và tiện hơn rất nhiều.

Bảo tàng Chăm tại Đà Nẵng, nơi lưu giữ rất nhiều những di tích của những tháp Chăm hơn 1000 năm tuổi quanh khu vực Quảng Nam - Đà Nẵng.

Chợ Cồn, chợ Hàn những khu chợ nhộn nhịp với nhiều mặt hàng phong phú, các loại đặc sản vùng biển thơm ngon đều có bán tại chợ.

*Nghỉ ngơi*

Đà Nẵng có tất cả các loại phòng nghỉ dành cho người nhiều tiền hay người ít tiền. Với một du khách đi bụi, hãy đi qua cầu sông Hàn để tìm những nhà nghỉ có giá từ 150.000 đến 300.000 đồng. Với các gia đình, hãy chọn các khách sạn trong phố, tiện cho việc đi lại và mua sắm với mức giá từ 350.000 đến 600.000 đồng. Với những vị khách thích được nghỉ ngơi trong điều kiện tiện nghi hoàn hảo, hãy chọn các khu resort nằm dọc theo đường biển với mức giá từ 1 triệu đồng trở lên. Bạn nhất thiết phải đặt trước vào dịp ngày lễ này để đảm bảo có chỗ nghỉ ngơi.



Hải sản tươi ngon.
*Ẩm thực*

Hải sản là món ngon không thể bỏ qua khi đến với Đà Nẵng, các quán hải sản có mức giá dễ chịu và nhiều món hải sản tươi ngon, tập trung trên bãi biển phía đường Trường Sa và Hoàng Sa.

Bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo quán Mậu, 35 Đỗ Thúc Tịnh, bánh tráng Trần số 4 Lê Duẩn.

Hải sản bà Thôi 1: 98-100-102 Lê Đình Dương – Hải Châu, quán Hải Sản Bà Thôi 2: KDC Mở Rộng 2 – Đường Hoàng Sa – Sơn Trà.

Bún chả cá gia truyền 109 Nguyễn Chí Thanh – quận Hải Châu.

Bánh xèo bà Dưỡng trong kiệt 11 (ngõ/hẻm 11) phố Hoàng Diệu, địa chỉ mới: K280/23 Hoàng Diệu.

Bún mắm bà Thuyên ở K424/03 đường Lê Duẩn, đối diện chi nhánh MobiFone và Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.

Bánh canh cá lóc Thanh Hương: 130 Lê Đình Dương; Bánh canh cá lóc Nhất Vang: 241 Hoàng Diệu; Bánh canh Minh Nguyệt: 8 Yên Bái; Bánh canh Nga: 193 Đống Đa.

Cao lầu và cơm gà Hội An ở Đà Nẵng – Cơm gà Hồng Ngọc: 193 Nguyễn Chí Thanh; 267 Thái Thị Bôi, Đà Nẵng (đường Hà Huy Tập quẹo vào).

Bánh tráng tương, báng tráng đập Bà Tứ: 354 Lê Duẩn.

Quán bún mắm nem tai – bún mắm Ngọc, địa chỉ: số 20 Đoàn Thị Điểm.

Cháo đêm (trứng muối, thịt, ruốc…) trên đường Phan Châu Trinh gần nhà hát Trưng Vương; cháo lươn ở gần chỗ bán ốc hút đường Lê Duẩn.

Bún bò Huế bà Thương đã có 20 năm nằm trên đường Trần Quốc Toản (gần ngã tư đường Yên Bái và Trần Quốc Toản).

Bê thui Cầu Mống bà Ngọc 228 Đống Đa, 99 Ông Ích Khiêm.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Kế hoạch dã ngoại lý tưởng cho 30/4 và 1/5*

*Mua vé tàu lên Sapa hoặc một chuyến phượt Hà Giang đều là ý tưởng tuyệt vời cho kỳ nghỉ dài ngày này.*

*1. Sapa - Thị trấn trong sương*

Có lẽ không cần giới thiệu nhiều về nơi này. Con người, văn hóa, những hành trình, khám phá, nghỉ dưỡng, chụp ảnh... Bạn có quá nhiều lựa chọn cho mình khi đến đây.

Để lên Sapa, bạn có 2 lựa chọn. Một là mất 1 đêm đi tàu và 1 tiếng đi ô tô. Hai là ra bến xe Gia Lâm và chọn một chiếc xe khách giường nằm, sáng hôm sau sẽ có mặt tại thị trấn này.

Một lưu ý nhỏ: Bạn nên đặt sẵn vé tàu, xe, phòng nghỉ từ trước để tránh bị quá tải bởi 30/4, 1/5 Sapa đón rất nhiều khách.




*2. Hà Giang - Địa đầu Tổ quốc*

Nhắc đến Hà Giang, dân du lịch nghĩ ngay đến phượt. Vâng, bạn có thể đại tu lại xe máy ngay từ bây giờ, lập hội và lên đường chinh phục những con đèo, cung đường núi, những con suối, những thung lũng để khám phá khả năng của mình.

Nhưng bạn cũng hãy thử cân nhắc đến đây bằng ô tô và thuê xe máy để đến với cao nguyên đá, những hang động, bản làng, thung lũng mùa lúa, Dinh họ Vương, chùa Sùng Khánh, chùa Bình Lâm... Việc đến bằng ô tô và chinh phục bằng xe máy sẽ giúp bạn giữ được sức khỏe để đảm bảo sau chuyến đi, bạn sẽ trở lại công việc một cách nhẹ nhàng hơn.



*3. Đà Nẵng - Thành phố đáng sống*

Biển và hải sản là điều đáng nói nhất của Đà Nẵng. Từ 5h sáng, bạn đã có thể tắm biển cùng người dân Đà Nẵng ở những bãi biển công cộng. Cho đến cuối giờ chiều, khi nắng đã hết gắt, bạn lại có thể dạo chơi hay tiếp tục tắm biển trong ánh hoàng hôn.

Đồ hải sản thì bạn khó có thể chê được. Với 2 người, bạn chỉ tốn khoảng 300.000 đồng mà vẫn no căng bụng. Để đảm bảo ăn được nhiều món, bạn nên gọi đĩa nhỏ cho từng món. Ngoại trừ các nhà hàng sang trọng, tất các các quán ăn, quán nhậu bình dân dọc theo bờ biển đều có giá tốt.

Bạn tự hỏi, sau giờ sáng thì nên làm gì ở Đà Nẵng? Hãy thử đến Bà Nà với không khí mát lạnh. Hay đến Ngũ Hành Sơn với nghề đã mỹ nghệ. Bạn cũng đừng quên đến Hội An. Nhưng nếu đến khu phố cổ này, bạn nên đi từ khoảng lúc 15h chiều để vừa có thể chụp ảnh đủ sáng, vừa có thể dạo chơi buổi tối với ánh đèn lồng lung linh.



*4. Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng - Khám phá thiên nhiên hoang dã*

Nếu bạn ưa thích khám phá, thích chinh phục rừng núi, hang động bằng... chân, ăn các món ăn của núi rừng, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên... thì Phong Nha là một lựa chọn.

Là một khu vực núi đá vôi rộng khoảng 200.000 ha, Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng nổi tiếng bởi sở hữu một hệ thống hang động khổng lồ, tuyệt đẹp. Theo thống kê thì có tới khoảng 300 hang động.

Nếu du lịch, bạn có tới 3 lịch trình: Đi trên sông, đi bộ theo các đường đường mòn trong núi, khám phá các hang động.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đến các điểm cắm trại, thưởng thức các món đặc sản của người dân ở đây như gà rừng, lợn rừng, tôm, cá sông...



*5. Chùa Thầy - Điểm đến nhẹ nhàng*

Nằm ở chân núi Sài Sơn, thuộc xã, huyện Quốc Oai, Hà Nội, Chùa Thầy chỉ cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 20 km về phía Tây nam. Đi theo đường cao tốc Láng - Hòa Lạc với một lộ trình khá ngắn như vậy khiến nhiều người chọn đây là điểm đến chơi cuối tuần, đặc biệt là học sinh.

Ngoài chuyện tâm linh và vãn cảnh chùa, khách du lịch đến đây còn là để chụp ảnh và khám phá hang động. Hang Cắc Cớ nằm trên khu vực đỉnh chùa Thầy. Không phải là hang có cảnh quan đẹp, hang Cắc Cớ khiến nhiều người chú ý bởi bộ xương người cùng những câu chuyện huyền bí xung quanh.

Nếu bạn là người gan dạ và yêu thích tìm hiểu, hãy thử đến và khám phá nơi đây.

Một lưu ý nhỏ: Hãy mang theo đèn pin và cẩn thận với mọi lời mời chào. Nếu sử dụng dịch vụ gì, bạn nên có thỏa thuận trước về giá.



*6. Ngoại thành Hà Nội - Chụp ảnh*

Bạn không muốn đi quá xa và là người thích chụp ảnh? Có một lựa chọn đơn giản cho bạn. Đó là vác máy ảnh và lang thang ngoại thành Hà Nội. Có nhiều hướng đi để lên đường.

Hướng lên Ba Vì qua Đại lộ Thăng Long hoặc đường 32. Mùa này đồng lúa xanh mơn man, những cây gạo nở đỏ rực. Cuối tháng 4, thời tiết đã bắt đầu nóng, bạn có thể lên khu vực Ba Vì để hưởng những làn gió núi mát rượu, ăn gà quê, cá sông, bánh, sữa Ba Vì...

Ngoài ra, Tam Đảo, Vĩnh Phúc cũng là một lựa chọn cho một chuyến đi ngắn phù hợp chụp ảnh. Không chỉ có không khí trong lành, mát mẻ, bạn có thể thăm quan trại gấu, chụp ảnh côn trùng, cây cỏ ở khu vực này.

Các làng nghề quanh khu vực Hà Nội cũng là lựa chọn cho bạn. Bát Tràng là điểm đến gần và dễ nhất với những trò chơi nặn gốm, thăm quan làng nghề... Với một chiếc máy ảnh, biết đâu chuyến đi này bạn có thể cho ra đời một chùm ảnh đẹp.



*7. Đường Hồ Chí Minh - Cuộc dạo chơi với ngựa sắt*

Nếu bạn là một người yêu thích đạp xe hay vi vu với xe máy, bạn có thể lưu ý hành trình đi dọc đường Hồ Chí Minh (xuất phát từ Hà Nội). Ngoại trừ đoạn Xuân Mai khá mệt mỏi vì bụi đường, còn lại là cảnh sắc núi rừng, cây cỏ tuyệt đẹp.

Tùy theo sức mình, bạn có thể chọn điểm dừng hợp lý. Ngắn thì có thể đến khu vực Hòa Bình với Vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương. Xa hơn một chút thì tới khu vực Cẩm Thủy, Thanh Hóa với suối cá thần và thành nhà Hồ.



_Theo zing
_

----------


## littlelove

muốn đến ĐN xem bắn pháo hoa nghệ thuật wa'

----------


## sunshinehalong

Lễ hội Carnaval Hạ Long 2013 sẽ được tổ chức từ ngày 27/4 tới này.Carnaval năm nay với chủ đề “Khám phá sắc màu văn hoá bản địa” sẽ khai thác tối đa bản sắc, giá trị văn hoá của các dân tộc, tiềm năng văn hoá - du lịch của các vùng, miền nhằm mời gọi bạn bè, du khách gần xa đến với Hạ Long - Quảng Ninh. Với nhiều nét mới, Carnaval Hạ Long 2013 hứa hẹn sẽ tạo sức hấp dẫn cho du khách gần xa.
Đến Hạ Long,nếu bạn có nhu cầu về khách sạn,nhà nghỉ,tàu thuyền thăm Vịnh liên hệ với mình.
Trần Ngọc Anh/0946255816/ Halongopentour
27 Đường Hạ Long-Bãi Cháy-TP Hạ Long
Y/H:ngocanh_hd70

----------


## vanhoainguyen

Van con Tour cho ngay 27/28/thang 4 PHU QUỐC ACE ủng hộ nhé

----------


## dulichnhatrangxanh

UP UP UP, ghe nha trang alo minh nhe 0903.50.60.68

----------


## kqnhi

Đến Đà Nẵng rồi thì không thể không ghé thăm Huế phải không các bạn.
Bên mình đang có chương trình city tour ghép khách giá rẻ, tham quan những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của Huế với giá chỉ  *220.000 / 1 khách* 

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ HUẾ TRONG NGÀY*

*Buổi sáng:* Xe đến khách sạn đón khách lúc 7:30 Sau đó tham quan các điểm sau: 
*1. Lăng Minh Mạng*
*2. Lăng Khải Định*
*3. Màn Biểu Diễn Võ của Võ Kinh Vạn An*
*4. Lăng Tự Đức*
*5. Làng làm nón và Làng làm hương*
*Buổi trưa:* Buffet 50 món tự chọn 
(Gồm: món ăn Huế, các món ăn Âu và Á. Quý khách có thể chọn những món chay hoặc món mặn phù hợp khẩu vị riêng)
Chương trình tiếp  thăm quan các điểm sau:
*6. Đại Nội*
*7. Chùa Thiên Mụ*
Chương trình trở lại bến bằng thuyền khoảng 17h00, khi thuyền cập bến Tòa Khâm. 
*GIÁ:   220.000  áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn.*
* Trẻ em từ 1-3 tuổi miễn phí
* Trẻ em từ 3-7 tuổi 50% giá vé
* Trẻ em từ 7 tuổi trở lên tính 1 vé 
*Bao gồm:* Xe, thuyền rồng, hướng dẫn viên, ăn trưa. 
*Không bao gồm:* Vé tham quan và chi phí cá nhân khác.
*Note:* Đón khách từ 7h40, xuất phát lúc 8h00. 



Liên hệ tư vấn đặt tour trong và ngoài nước: 

*Ms Nhi - HP: 0935 145 244*

TRUNG TÂM THÔNG TIN DU LỊCH HUẾ - HAPRO TIC
TOURIST INFORMATION CENTER
Add : 15A NGUYỄN THÁI HỌC – TP HUẾ
Tel: (+84) 543.935.484 Fax: (+84) 543.935.483 
E: khuongnhi@ticvietnam.com
Web: http://www.tic-booking.com
S: nhi.khuong

----------


## hantt.163

*Nhờ kéo dài bốn ngày, đợt nghỉ lễ 30/4 và 1/5 năm nay là cơ hội để  nhiều du khách đi đến những nơi mà trước đây họ chưa có dịp khám phá.
*﻿Tuy nhiên với những ai chỉ muốn tìm một nơi thiên nhiên yên tĩnh, mát mẻ để nghỉ ngơi thì sẽ có những chọn lựa khác.

 Hiện nay, cách TP. Hồ Chí Minh khoảng từ 300km trở lại đang có một  số điểm đến khá thích hợp cho các gia đình hoặc nhóm bạn bè tụ họp, thư  giãn:

 Ðảo Ó và đảo Ðồng Trường: Đây là hai hòn đảo du lịch sinh thái nằm giữa lòng hồ Trị An (huyện Vĩnh Cửu, tỉnh Ðồng Nai).
 

_Đảo Ó giữa hồ Trị An.__﻿_

 Trên đảo có nhiều cây cối và nhà nghỉ mát mẻ. Du khách có thể vui  chơi trên bãi cát cuối đảo hoặc bơi lội dưới làn nước hồ trong xanh.

 Ngoài ra, đảo còn có các trò vui chơi như máng trượt, đi canô, môtô  nước, phóng phi tiêu… Đặc sản của đảo là các món chế biến từ cá lăng  tươi bắt trong hồ Trị An.

 Bảo Lộc: Cách TP. Hồ Chí Minh từ năm đến sáu giờ xe, thị xã Bảo Lộc  xinh xắn có khí hậu mát mẻ và nhiều quán ăn ngon, đặc biệt là các quán  nấu theo kiểu miền Bắc.  


_Đồi trà Bảo Lộc_

 Phong cảnh quanh thị xã khá thơ mộng với thác Dambri, hồ Nam  Phương, các đồi trà. Bên cạnh đó là nhiều nhà thờ và chùa đẹp như nhà  thờ Bảo Lộc, tu viện Bát Nhã…

 Thị xã Lagi, mũi Kê Gà: Nếu muốn đi biển nhưng lại ngại cảnh đông  đúc ở Mũi Né, du khách có thể chọn hai điểm đến cũng trong tỉnh Bình  Thuận là thị xã Lagi hoặc mũi Kê Gà.
 
 _Biển La Gi
_


_Mũi Kê Gà
_
 Hai nơi này đều có resort, nhà hàng với chất lượng khá. Ở Lagi bãi  biển không đẹp bằng ở mũi Kê Gà nhưng có nhiều điểm tham quan hơn.

 Ngoài ra mấy năm gần đây, các điểm đến mới được khai thác như biển  Vĩnh Hy ở Ninh Thuận, hồ Đan Kia – suối Vàng ở huyện Lạc Dương, Lâm  Đồng, đảo Bình Ba ở Cam Ranh… cũng được nhiều du khách chọn lựa vào các  dịp lễ.
 

_Suối Vàng ở Lạc Dương, Lâm Đồng
_

 _Biển Vĩnh Hy, Ninh Thuận_
 Kinh nghiệm của các du khách đã đến những nơi này là nên chuẩn bị  đầy đủ đồ ăn khô, thức uống, các đồ dùng cá nhân và những trò chơi tập  thể…

Theo: DNSGO

----------


## midu

Ðảo Ó và đảo Ðồng Trường: Phong cảnh đẹp quá, mình chưa được đến đó bao giờ. Trời trong xanh, cảnh đẹp như vậy mà chụp ảnh thì quá tuyệt vời luôn

----------


## rose

được cắm trại bên suối Vàng thì thích nhỉ

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*30/4: Những điểm du lịch gần Hà Nội tuyệt vời cho gia đình*

*Nếu bạn chưa biết nên "đổi gió" cho gia đình ở đâu trong dịp 30/4, thì dưới đây sẽ là những gợi ý tuyệt vời cho bạn. Những địa điểm du lịch gần Hà Nội này còn rất phù hợp cho gia đình có trẻ nhỏ.*

*Đồng Mô*

Cách Thủ đô Hà Nội gần 40 km về phía Tây, nằm trong quần thể Làng văn hóa du lịch các dân tộc Việt Nam và là điểm đầu của quần thể du lịch Sơn Tây – Ba Vì, trung tâm du lịch sinh thái Đồng Mô được coi là điểm du lịch gần Hà Nội lý tưởng cho gia đình bạn. Nơi đây hội tụ đủ 3 yếu tố nghỉ dưỡng cho gia đình: Thiên nhiên trong lành, có nhiều trò giải trí và thưởng thức ẩm thực.



Sân golf Đồng Mô sẽ là nơi giải trí lý tưởng cho đấng mày râu.
Từ Đồng Mô, bạn có thể đến thăm Thành cổ Sơn Tây, đền Và, chùa Mía và các khu du lịch Suối Hai, thăm K9 và đền thờ Bác ở Ba Vì, sau đó trở về khu du lịch để thưởng thức những món ngon đặc sản, sử dụng dịch vụ xông hơi, mát xa thư giãn.



Quanh Đồng Mô có nhiều điểm du lịch thú vị.


Khu đảo Phượng với những tán rừng xanh là địa điểm thích hợp cho các hoạt động vui chơi ngoài trời của  trẻ nhỏ. Câu cá, bắt gà, đào măng… cũng là những hoạt động được trẻ em vô cùng ưa thích khi đến đây. Đây là điểm mà ít khu sinh thái nào có được.



Trượt cỏ là trò chơi được nhiều trẻ em ưa thích.
Đồng Mô đủ nhà nghỉ, khách sạn bình dân đến cao cấp nên bạn có thể dễ dàng lựa chọn nơi nghỉ ngơi thích hợp với tình hình kinh tế. Giá phòng khách sạn ở đây trung bình khoảng 600.000 – 700.000 đồng/phòng/đêm.

*Tam Đảo*

Cách thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 80km, khu du lịch Tam Đảo có phong cảnh núi non hùng vĩ, bao quát cả một vùng đồng bằng Bắc bộ rộng lớn. Khí hậu mát mẻ quanh năm, nhiệt độ trung bình là 18–25 độ C, Tam Đảo là nơi nghỉ mát lý tưởng với sự luân chuyển rõ rệt 4 mùa trong một ngày: Buổi sáng se se gió xuân, buổi trưa nóng ấm mùa hạ, buổi chiều lãng đãng heo may mùa thu, buổi tối lạnh giá của mùa đông.



Tam Đảo nhìn từ trên cao.
Đây thực sự là điểm nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng cho gia đình bạn sau những ngày làm việc, học hành căng thẳng. Tháp truyền hình, đền bà Chúa Thượng Ngàn, thác Bạc, sân golf, nhà thờ cổ Tam Đảo… là những địa danh thăm quan không thể bỏ qua khi lên Tam Đảo. Về ẩm thực, đừng quên thưởng thức món ngọn su su xanh mướt được trồng vô cùng phổ biến tại nơi đây.



Nhà thờ cổ Tam Đảo.
Tam Đảo với những con đường lên xuống ngoằn ngoèo và nhiều khúc cua tay áo còn rất hấp dẫn đối với những người muốn trải nghiệm cảm giác đi du lịch bằng xe máy.

Cũng giống như Đồng Mô, là khu du lịch nên Tam Đảo có rất nhiều nhà nghỉ, khách sạn và resort cao cấp để đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của các gia đình hoặc những người đi du lịch giá rẻ. Giá thuê phòng tại khu du lịch này thấp nhấp khoảng từ 20.000 - 300.000 đồng/phòng/đêm.

*Ba Vì*

Cách Hà Nội 53 km, Ba Vì nổi tiếng là vùng không gian xanh, sạch, nơi chứa đựng những nét đẹp hoang sơ lý tưởng và đầy thú vị cho những buổi dã ngoại của gia đình bạn. Đến vườn quốc gia Ba Vì, bạn có thể thỏa sức khám phá, nghỉ dưỡng với những khu du lịch đã được đầu tư, cải tạo ngày một khang trang, với nhiều tour du lịch thú vị được tổ chức chu đáo. Bạn có thể tham khảo một số tuyến du lịch sau khi đến Ba Vì:



Đường vào vườn quốc gia Ba Vì.
Tuyến 1: Khu vườn xương rồng, tre trúc, cau dừa quốc gia – Khu du lịch độ cao 400m – Đỉnh Tản Viên – Đỉnh Vua (đền thờ Đức thánh Tản Viên, đền thờ Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh).

Tuyến 2: Khu vườn xương rồng, tre trúc, cau dừa quốc gia – Khu du lịch độ cao 400m – Khu di tích lịch sử cách mạng độ cao 600m – Khu phế tích biệt thự thời Pháp độ cao 800m.

Tuyến 3: Du lịch leo núi thăm quan rừng nguyên sinh – Quần thể Bách xanh và cây bách xanh nghìn tuổi.

Tuyến 4: Các khu du lịch an dưỡng, tắm suối như Ao Vua, Đầm Long – Suối Tiên – Khoang Xanh, Thiên Sơn – Suối Ngà…



Ba Vì gần nhiều khu vui chơi.
Giá phòng trong các khu nghỉ dưỡng ở Ba Vì dao động trong khoảng 250.000-400.0000 đồng/phòng/đêm. 

*Đại Lải*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Vĩnh Yên khoảng 25km, hồ Đại Lải thơ mộng, êm đềm là nơi khách du lịch có thể dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh, đi du thuyền mặt nước, tắm mát, câu cá, leo núi, đi rừng. Đải Lải là khu nghỉ dưỡng hấp dẫn với cảnh thiên nhiên đẹp, dịch vụ tốt. Tại đây, bạn cũng có thể đi thăm làng bản người Sán Dìu, nghe hát Soọng cô, thưởng thức các món ăn dân tộc hoặc thăm hang Dơi, đi dạo trong những cánh rừng thông bạt ngàn…



Vẻ đẹp Hồ Đại Lải.
Những ai thích leo núi có thể tổ chức cuộc lữ hành lên phía bắc, luồn rừng qua đèo Nhe sang đất Thái Nguyên hoặc rẽ sang núi Mỏ Quạ, hay khám phá những dấu tích lâu đài thành quách cổ kính của Quận hợp Nguyễn Danh Phương. Ngoài ra hiện có những tour mở rộng đi thăm quan như: Khám phá vùng hồ Đại Lải bằng thuyền buồm, du thuyền; thăm quan khu Hang Dơi, Giếng Trời, du ngoạn vùng rừng núi Đại Lải; tìm hiểu, khám phá đời sống thôn quê cũng như văn hóa tại địa phương...



Chèo thuyền Kayak tại Đại Lải.
Những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ cũng không cần lo lắng vì tại đây có rất nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn cho trẻ em như trượt cỏ, trượt ván, câu cá, đi cano. Đại Lải có nhiều khách sạn và resort đẹp. Khách sạn bình dân tại khu nghỉ dưỡng này có giá từ 500.000 đồng/ phòng/ đêm.

----------


## wildrose

Đại Lải đẹp quá!  :love struck:

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn con đường ở vườn quốc gia ba vì đẹp + lãng mạn ko kém mấy con đường ở Hàn Quốc nhỉ

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Những bãi biển đẹp và ít bị "chặt chém" ở miền Bắc cho dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4*

*Đi biển là lựa chọn của nhiều người trong dịp nghỉ lễ dài ngày dịp 30/4. Tại miền Bắc, có vô vàn những bãi biển đẹp, trong lành, giá cả hợp lý đang chờ đợi gia đình bạn.*

Thời tiết dịp 30 /4 năm nay được dự báo là khá tốt và có nắng đẹp, vì vậy một chuyến đi biển sẽ là lựa chọn của nhiều người. Biển miền Bắc nhiều, tuy nhiên do chỉ có một mùa du lịch nên một số bãi biển nổi tiếng cứ đến dịp là lại... "chém" du khách, khiến rất nhiều người "viêm màng túi" nặng nề sau kì nghỉ lễ.

Hiện nay, bên cạnh những bãi biển lâu đời, miền Bắc xuất hiện nhiều bãi biển mới rất đẹp và lượng khách chưa đông. Tại đây du khách sẽ có cảm giác thoải mái, ít lo bị "chặt chém". Mời bạn cùng chúng tôi điểm danh một vài bãi biển như vậy.



Biển Sầm Sơn vô cùng tấp nập mùa du lịch
*Dành cho người ưa cảm giác mạnh*

Bãi biển ở khu vực miền Bắc thường có sóng lớn nên rất phù hợp cho những người ưa cảm giác mạnh. Có thể kể ra một số bãi biển như khu vực Sầm Sơn, đảo Cát Bà, Trà Cổ (Móng Cái, Quảng Ninh)… Nếu như Cát Bà hay Sầm Sơn đã quá quen thuộc và chắc chắn sẽ rất đông trong dịp lễ này thì bạn hãy thử một lần đi xa hơn tới với bãi biển Trà Cổ.

Xuất phát từ Hà Nội, bạn phải vượt qua quãng đường trên 300 km để đến được bãi biển này. Tuy nhiên, đường tới Trà Cổ đẹp, dễ đi và có nhiều phương tiện. Nếu đi xe giường nằm thì bạn mất khoảng 7 tiếng, còn tự lái xe mất khoảng 6 tiếng.

Biển Trà Cổ được mệnh danh là "bãi biển trữ tình nhất Việt Nam" với bãi tắm rộng và bằng phẳng, nền cát trắng mịn hòa trong nền nước biển xanh biếc suốt bốn mùa. Do nằm rìa bên ngoài của một đảo bồi tự nhiên nên bờ biển này có những cồn cát cao từ 3 đến 4 mét. Sát bờ biển là các dải rừng phi lao râm mát và gần đó còn có hệ thống sinh thái rừng ngập mặn.



Trà Cổ là một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất miền Bắc.
Trà Cổ có khí hậu mát mẻ, nồng nàn hương biển, không gian tĩnh mịch và còn mang đậm nét hoang sơ. Tới đây, bạn cũng có thể mua hải sản tươi sống ở ngay bên bờ biển khi thuyền chài ngư dân vừa đi đánh bắt về.

Cồn Mang cách Trà Cổ chừng 6 km là nơi đón bình minh hoặc hoàng hôn cực kỳ lãng mạn, rất phù hợp cho các cặp đôi. Cát ở đây chắc và mịn đến mức bạn có thể thoải mái phóng xe máy trên bãi biển mà không hề sợ lún hay trơn trượt. 



Hoàng hôn Trà Cổ.
Theo kinh nghiệm của nhiều du khách đã từng tới Trà Cổ, bạn nên chọn khách sạn tại Móng Cái (cách Trà Cổ khoảng 6 km) để nghỉ ngơi với giá khá hợp lý, không lo chặt chém. Bạn chỉ nên đến Trà Cổ tắm, ăn hải sản, còn lại nên dành thời gian tham quan Móng Cái và mua sắm tại các chợ ở đây một số mặt hàng gia dụng cho gia đình với giá khá rẻ.

*Tuyệt vời những bãi tắm trên đảo*

Những hòn đảo nằm trên biển tại khu vực miền Bắc nhìn chung rất đẹp nhưng gần như vẫn chưa được khai thác theo cách chuyên nghiệp. Đa số các đảo còn hoang sơ, điều kiện du lịch thiếu thốn. Vì thế, lời khuyên của chúng tôi nếu bạn có ý định đi nghỉ trên đảo (trừ đảo Cát Bà) là nên mang theo đồ ăn, nước uống, một vài vận dụng cá nhân cần thiết. 

Trong các bãi biển trên đảo, chúng tôi gợi ý cho bạn tới với đảo Cô Tô. Đây là một quần đảo nằm trong vịnh Bắc Bộ bao gồm các đảo Cô Tô lớn, đảo Cô Tô nhỏ, đảo Thanh Lâm, đảo Trần và vô số hòn đảo nhỏ khác... 



Vẻ đẹp biển Cô Tô.
Nếu xuất phát từ Hà Nội, bạn đi xe từ bến xe Hà Đông, Mỹ Đình, Lương Yên đến thị trấn Cái Rồng (Vân Đồn - Quảng Ninh). Mỗi ngày có 2 chuyến tàu đi Cô Tô xuất phát từ cảng Cái Rồng và ngược lại. Tàu sẽ chạy trong lòng vịnh Bái Tử Long, vượt qua đảo Quan Lạn để tới Cô Tô, mỗi chuyến đi mất từ 3 đến 3,5 tiếng tùy thời tiết.


Đến Cô Tô, ngoài tắm biển, bạn còn có thể thăm quan rừng tự nhiên, hải đăng, khu tưởng niệm và tượng Hồ Chí Minh, cầu cảng, làng đánh cá, các vịnh biển, bãi đá tự nhiên...



Ngọn hải đăng.
Cô Tô có hai bãi biển tuyệt đẹp là Vàn Chải và Hồng Vàn. Bãi biển Vàn Chải nằm ở phía Tây đảo, hoang vu với bờ biển uốn cong, bãi cát trắng mịn, sạch sẽ, sóng vừa đủ lớn để nô đùa thư giãn. Còn bãi Hồng Vàn nằm ở phía Đông, do có đảo Thanh Lân trải dài nằm chắn gió nên nước lặng êm ả, lăn tăn như nước hồ. Cát ở đây mềm mại với những thảm hoa muống biển tím biếc vô cùng nên thơ.



Cát biển Cô Tô trắng mịn.
Trong năm vừa qua, đảo Cô Tô đã được đầu tư khá nhiều, điện đã có đủ. Cơ sở vật chất, nhà nghỉ, khách sạn cũng đã khang trang hơn. Đặc biệt đảo này còn có wifi miễn phí cho khách du lịch. Nếu thời tiết đẹp, đảo Cô Tô chính là lựa chọn tốt cho bạn và gia đình trong chuyến nghỉ 5 ngày dịp lễ 30/4 tới đây.

Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn có con nhỏ thì Cô Tô không phải là địa điểm nghỉ dưỡng phù hợp bởi quãng đường di chuyển rất xa. Trong trường hợp này, đảo Cát Bà sẽ là lựa chọn hợp lý cho bạn. Bạn có thể đi tàu cao tốc ra đảo. Cát Bà có nhiều khu resort đẹp, có bể bơi tiện lợi cho trẻ em vui chơi. Có một điều cần lưu ý khi đến đây là biển Cát Bà tuy đẹp nhưng sóng thường lớn và bãi biển có nhiều sỏi. 



Biển Cát Bà.
*Xuôi về những bãi tắm vùng Nam Định, Thanh Hóa, Nghệ An*

Những tỉnh ven biển kể trên có khá nhiều bãi tắm, nhưng do là cửa biển của nhiều con sông nên bãi tắm ở khu vực này thường không được trong xanh. Vài năm trở lại đây, bên cạnh những bãi tắm truyền thống, những tỉnh này đã đưa vào khai thác một số bãi mới, khá đẹp. Dù các dịch vụ về du lịch còn chưa đầy đủ nhưng bù lại thì vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, ít bị chặt chém là tiêu chí tốt để du khách có thể lựa chọn những bãi biển mới này.

Một vài bãi tắm như Hải Thịnh ở Nam Định, bãi tắm Cửa Hội ở Nghệ An, bãi tắm Hải Hòa ở Tĩnh Gia (Thanh Hóa), khu resort Linh Trường ở Hoằng Hóa (Thanh Hóa)… sẽ là những điểm đến thú vị cho bạn và gia đình trong kì nghỉ 30/4 năm nay.



Bãi biển Hải Hòa.



Biển Cửa Hội - Nghệ An.
Nếu bạn đi cùng gia đình, đặc biệt là có trẻ nhỏ, chúng tôi gợi ý bạn nên tới khu Linh Trường ở Hoằng Hóa (Thanh Hóa). Đây là khu nghỉ dưỡng khá mới mẻ với bãi biển có tên Hải Tiến hoang sơ, thanh bình. Nếu đã chán tắm biển, bạn có thể dạo chơi ở rừng thông sát biển.



Biển Hải Tiến.



Bãi biển Hải Tiến hoang sơ.



Gần biển Hải Tiến là rừng thông rất đẹp.
Vì là khu mới, nên khách tới biển Hải Tiến còn chưa đông, do vậy giá thuê biệt thự và phòng ở đây chấp nhận được. Điểm trừ của bãi biển này là buổi tối ở khá buồn, đìu hiu vì hàng quán ít, dịch vụ du lịch thưa thớt. 

*Kết*

Dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 năm nay kéo dài trong 5 ngày, đây là một khoảng thời gian dài phù hợp cho một chuyến đi nghỉ. Để tránh đông đúc, bị “chặt chém”, bạn cùng gia đình nên có sự tính toán, chuẩn bị kỹ từ khâu chọn địa điểm, phương tiện đi lại, đặt phòng, tìm quán ăn. Lời khuyên của chúng tôi là bạn nên chuẩn bị sớm về việc đặt phòng vì hầu hết những địa điểm kể trên đều “cháy phòng” trong dịp lễ và tăng giá gấp đôi

Về phương tiện đi lại, nếu có xe ô tô riêng, bạn nên di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân. Còn nếu đi phương tiện công cộng, bạn cố gắng đặt vé sớm để tránh chen lấn hay hết vé. Và dù dịch vụ du lịch tốt hay còn hoang sơ, thì bạn cũng nên “phòng thủ” sẵn trong chuyến đi của mình một ít đồ ăn để chủ động và đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh.


Theo afamily

----------


## littlegirl

ôi! nhìn cái ảnh biển sầm sơn choáng quá

----------


## hoanguyen279

mem nào cần báo giá tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước thì pm mình nhé
Email: minh.hoamaitour@gmail.com
Đt: 0919.800.263

----------


## littlelove

nghe nói ở sầm sơn chặt chém ghê lắm mà

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*'Ngày hội rinh quà' ở khu du lịch sinh thái Vườn Xoài*

*Với diện tích trên 50ha, Vườn Xoài hội đủ những điều kiện để phát triển thành một khu du lịch sinh thái, nghỉ dưỡng với nhiều mảng xanh và môi trường trong lành.* 

Nhân dịp lễ 30/4, 1/5 năm nay và kỷ niệm 7 năm ngày thành lập, khu du lịch sinh thái Vườn Xoài (tỉnh Đồng Nai) tổ chức chương trình bốc thăm trúng thưởng Ngày hội rinh quà với nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn, và nhiều quà tặng cho khách thăm quan, các chương trình ca nhạc, xiếc đặc sắc.






Đến với khu du lịch, du khách sẽ được tham gia các trò chơi  cảm giác mạnh như cưỡi đà điểu, tham gia trượt cỏ, chèo thuyền Kayak, thuyền thúng hoặc du  khách có thể tản bộ quan sát đời sống của các loại động vật hoang dã như cá sấu, gấu ngựa, đà điểu, heo rừng, ngựa, hươu nai và nhiều loài chim quý hiếm các hoạt động thể dục thể thao được thiết kế theo không gian mở như hồ bơi tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, sân tennis, nhà thi đấu đa năng, khu vực cắm trại phục vụ các cơ quan, đoàn thể, học sinh... Với mô hình trò chơi đánh trận giả bằng súng bắn đạn sơn nước (paintball), du khách sẽ được trải nghiệm một trò chơi vận động mới lạ hấp dẫn và thú vị. Hiện nay, Vườn Xoài mới vừa đưa vào hoạt động trò chơi dành cho các em thiếu nhi với nhiều loại hình phong phú.






Bên cạnh hệ thống nhà hàng với nhiều món ăn nổi tiếng được chế biến từ đà điểu như đà điểu xiên que, đà điểu trùm mền, lẩu cá sấu, heo rừng lai..., Vườn Xoài còn có khu ẩm thực tự chọn ngoài trời với nhiều thực đơn phong phú.

Khu du lịch không ngừng đầu tư mở rộng các mô hình vui chơi giải trí mới lạ nhằm phục vụ du khách trong và ngoài tỉnh. Đến với Vườn Xoài dịp lễ 30/4 và 1/5 năm nay, quý khách sẽ hài lòng với chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất, giá cả hợp lý.






Địa chỉ: Ấp Tân Cang, xã Phước Tân, TP Biên Hoà, tỉnh Đồng Nai. Điện thoại 0613.968.163.

Tại TP.HCM, liên hệ: văn phòng đại diện số 15 Đặng Tất, P. Tân Định, Q.1. ĐT: 08.38483836.

----------


## nguyenminhquan1984

Cáp treo Tây Thiên giảm giá vé đặc biệt dành cho Học sinh, Sinh viên.                     
                                              Để  tạo điều kiện cho Quý khách là Học sinh, sinh viên có cơ hội được trải  nghiệm và khám trên cao khi đến thăm quan và du lịch tại Tây Thiên – Tam  Đảo trong dịp hè 2013. Từ ngày 1/5/2013, Cáp treo Tây Thiên thực hiện  chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt dành cho đoàn khách là Học sinh, sinh viên.                     
 *Chỉ với 120.000 đ/vé khứ hồi và 70.000đ/vé một chiều đi cáp treo*,  Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời với bức tranh phong  cảnh rực rỡ nhiều sắc màu của hoa rừng, được chiêm ngưỡng dòng Thác bạc  ngang tầm mắt và trải nghiệm cảm giác lướt bay trên rừng xanh đại ngàn.
 Các đối tượng thuộc diện ưu đãi khi mua vé vui lòng liên hệ tại Quầy bán vé và xuất trình Thẻ học sinh/Thẻ sinh viên.
*Chương trình ưu đãi kéo dài từ ngày 1/5/2013 đến ngày 31/7/2013.*
*Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về chương trình ưu đãi, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Công ty cổ phần Lạc Hồng – Tây Thiên
*Địa chỉ: *Thôn Đền Thỏng, Xã Đại Đình, Huyện Tam Đảo, Vĩnh Phúc
*Điện thoại: *0211 3575 999* – Fax: *0211 3575 889
*Hotline*: 090 326 4979/094 770 9699
*Email: Letan@captreotaythien.vn
Web: www.captreotaythien.vn

----------


## hjgyfgdwpp

Bài hay đó bạn... up..

----------

